

New Humble Bundle Geared Towards Game Making - kreutzwj
https://www.humblebundle.com/#Gamemaking

======
hybridtupel
What I really don't like about the bundle is following: "All purchases are for
your personal use only." This is written in small size beneath the steam keys.
Nothing mentioned about that on the main page though.

